# Jacklack3's Music Shop! :D [Get free music! :D]



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Welcome! *
Working on a project and need music? Are you on a budget?
Well you might be lucky when you look at the shop! 

Rules are:
No stealing
Give credit
Not for commercial use. (Meaning music cannot be used in a project you pay for unless you are good friends with me :])

Now heres my music! 

Cave
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/215182830190329858/217775482857455616/cave.wav

----------------------------------------

I also do requests!  *NOTE!: Sometimes i may not do them/give up on them. Also you MUST copy and paste and edit the form. If you don't your request will have a even lower chance of getting accepted.
*
Now when you ask me music fill in this form.
Type of music: (electric, chiptune, etc.)
Feel of music: (Sad, happy, angry, epic, etc.)
What the music will be used for: (Ex: Battle music for a game, A stealthy song in a video, etc.)
Example: (optional)

Requests:
DavidRO99
sup3rgh0st

Finished:
None so far. :o

Have fun! 
​


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow you are awesome! Bookmarked indeed! :3


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 25, 2016)

Skrillex Bangarang style dubstep like you would hear in a keygen

Type of music: chiptune
Feel of music: epic
What the music will be used for: I like listening to new stuff(also maybe gonna put in a game)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Skrillex Bangarang style dubstep like you would hear in a keygen


So you would like a dubstep song that has that "Aw yeah!" feel?

What do you mean by keygen?


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> So you would like a dubstep song that has that "Aw yeah!" feel?
> 
> What do you mean by keygen?


By the feel, yeah you are right

As in keygen I mean one of these styles:
Another one:


----------



## fatsquirrel (Aug 25, 2016)

Music that was featured in keygenerators years ago...


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 25, 2016)

fatsquirrel said:


> Music that was featured in keygenerators years ago...


Ik, that music kicks ass

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fatsquirrel said:


> Music that was featured in keygenerators years ago...


You feel like a badass while copying your key xD


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Aug 25, 2016)

Can you make something along the lines of something you'd hear in Animal Crossing?
A cross between this:  and this: https://soundcloud.com/aivisura/steven-universe-watermelon


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> By the feel, yeah you are right
> 
> As in keygen I mean one of these styles:
> Another one:



Alright! Your music is currently being made.

Please wait!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

This sounds magnificent. This could be useful for things like twitch stream intros or youtube video intros. 
I'm not so talented in those kinds f things like production, presentation, with the fancy art, and and music editing, so I mean this is probably worth it with people needing assistance with those kinds of things. 

+1 respect given.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 25, 2016)

What DAW do you use? I want to collab with you.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Alright! Your music is currently being made.
> 
> Please wait!


Cant wait!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

sup3rgh0st said:


> Can you make something along the lines of something you'd hear in Animal Crossing?
> A cross between this:  and this: https://soundcloud.com/aivisura/steven-universe-watermelon



Okay, because yours seems easier i will do yours first.

Sorry @DavidRO99 

Also can you guys maybe try to slow down? I did just open this thread and i already got like 5 requests.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Okay, because yours seems easier i will do yours first.
> 
> Sorry @DavidRO99
> 
> Also can you guys maybe try to slow down? I did just open this thread and i already got like 5 requests.


You're very popular deed contribution to people is why you got so many already. Sometimes it happens, eventually it will be manageable.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> What DAW do you use? I want to collab with you.


I use Rytmik Ultimate the 3DS version.


I wouldn't really like a collab but i would love if you could help do requests for people! 

Then we could work on stuff alot faster.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 25, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I use Rytmik Ultimate the 3DS version.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really like a collab but i would love if you could help do requests for people!
> ...


I use FL Studio so I don't know how we can properly collab, but I'll try to help you with whatever I can, just PM me.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 25, 2016)

*NOTE!:*
As much as i love making music, i find now that doing requests is a bit hard.
I'm not saying i will never do them. But i am saying i might just have collections of free-to-use music and not go full on requests.

Sorry for cancelling requests so quickly but i find it is a bit too much for me.

Now after i am done with the 2 requests i will edit the main post for info.​


----------

